# When does Waterfowl season end?



## RiverRat

Hey guys, when does this season end ?
Just wondering because the river is full of hunters and i want to get back to FISHING badly..lol
Good luck to you guys!

Scott


----------



## Procraftboats21

north zone goes out january 2nd.. not sure about the south zone but i know its in longer than the north.


----------



## flathunter

I think the end of jan, for the south zone..Common down here Scott, no duck hunters around!


----------



## RiverRat

Thanks Austin, didnt know there were 2 zones.
I'll have to check the ODNR site to se in the regs. but i think Jacks right.....jan. 31st.

Jack, man i might have to do just that.....hey im going to send ya a PM about one of your cat spots, i'd like to carp fish it.

Scott


----------



## Procraftboats21

your welcome. I checked the ODNR and the south zone goes out jan 30th


----------

